# Lost all her canine teeth



## Amy Hisaoka (May 3, 2012)

I have a high drive GSD, and when we go to work we put her in her dog run/ kennel. Since she's been in her heat cycle, she wrecked her teeth and lost a toenail trying to get out. She's been fine with the routine for months. She ground down 3 canine teeth to nubbins and totally lost the fourth. I left her for 2 hours today while I dropped something off at the office and came home to a bloody mess. :-x 

And the bad thing is she is only 2 years old.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

In that 2 hour time frame she ground down 3 canines, broke off the 4th and lost a toe nail? Whoa, that totally blows. Do you think she's going a little more kookoo than usual because she's in season, or have you been unable to exercise her as much as you normally do, since she has come into season?


----------



## Amy Hisaoka (May 3, 2012)

Well, one of the canines were ground down yesterday, but she did the rest of the damage today in that small window. I think it's a combination of her hormones and not being able to work a whole lot since she's in heat. This is the last week of the heat, so hopefully she'll calm down a bit. But it's too late for her teeth... I'm so bummed...


----------



## Amy Hisaoka (May 3, 2012)

I guess Schutzhund is not in our future, but she can still use her nose. She's a search and rescue dog for lane county.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

wow that blows.if ya only gone for small windows how about putting a muzzle or something on especially if it means not hurting herself anymore and so she doesnt destroy anymore teeth which might end up an expensive exercise.or crate the dog?? I would be more suspicious of seperation type anxiety???


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow yr bummed!!!!! I dont know the circumstances so could be wrong here, my instincts say neglect....... *deleted*


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Wow yr bummed!!!!! I dont know the circumstances so could be wrong here, my instincts say neglect.......*deleted*


That is a pretentious comment....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

brad robert said:


> wow that blows.if ya only gone for small windows how about putting a muzzle or something on especially if it means not hurting herself anymore and so she doesnt destroy anymore teeth which might end up an expensive exercise.or crate the dog?? I would be more suspicious of seperation type anxiety???


I'm thinking that after what happened yesterday, I'd have had someone with her (or her with me) for that two hour period today. 

Sounds like Monday-morning quarterbacking, maybe, but wasn't that a huge red flag yesterday?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the delete Connie, still getting the think before you type thing down pat.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Amy Hisaoka said:


> I have a high drive GSD, and when we go to work we put her in her dog run/ kennel. Since she's been in her heat cycle, she wrecked her teeth and lost a toenail trying to get out. She's been fine with the routine for months. She ground down 3 canine teeth to nubbins and totally lost the fourth. I left her for 2 hours today while I dropped something off at the office and came home to a bloody mess. :-x
> 
> And the bad thing is she is only 2 years old.


I'm thinking she should have those teeth looked at for fractures, exposed pulp, etc.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Amy Hisaoka said:


> .........
> 
> And the bad thing is she is only 2 years old.


Thats the bad thing.......not being pretentious or anything but i must be way too different from the norm here if thats the bad thing in this, i'd be bummed, bummer dude.

Off this thread.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm thinking that after what happened yesterday, I'd have had someone with her (or her with me) for that two hour period today.
> 
> Sounds like Monday-morning quarterbacking, maybe, but wasn't that a huge red flag yesterday?



Ditto on that! It seems there is a learning flaw here and not the dog's! ](*,)


----------



## Amy Hisaoka (May 3, 2012)

Yes, in hindsight, I probably should have taken her with me today, and I thought about it as I was leaving, but figured I'd be right back... Now I have to deal with the aftermath. She'll come along with me now for a while... She went to the vet today and they pulled her toenail off, as it was broken, and we are scheduling a dental appointment for wednesday. While she is under, I'm having them do her OFA's as well. 

I don't think it was neglect, as she was only kenneled while I was at work, and I work 3 hours a day 3 days a week. I work the rest from home.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"... and we are scheduling a dental appointment for wednesday. While she is under, I'm having them do her OFA's as well. "_


This is good, to make the best use of G/A.

If she needs an extraction, much better to find out right away.

JMO.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd watch the hip x-rays during a heat cycle. OFA cautions [or used to] on doing films within 30 days on either side of the window. Some bitches are pretty lax in the hips during heat cycles. Was she like this with previous cycles or is this the first one?

T


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I lean more to a severe bout of separation anxiety, maybe helped by her heat cycle. I have seen dogs with no drive (shar pei, etc) with a bloody mouth and ruined teeth when left in a crate/kennel. It has almost always been a family with small kids and a young dog. I think they get cuddled, handled, 24/7 when little, then when they are left alone, they can't handle it. I have seen it as often in absolute pet dog, possibly more often than working breeds.

My wife has a couple of parrots. A common problem with them is that it is a necessity that you start them out with the same schedule you can keep for a lifetime. In other words, if you can realistically spend an hour and a half in the evening with them out of the cage, that is what you do at the start. Typically, when they are 'new' people will mess with them for hours, then leave them in a cage for two weeks at a time later. They will become neurotic in the extreme, to say the least. I think separation anxiety is similar, they need to be left alone some as puppies, so they learn to handle it.


----------



## Amy Hisaoka (May 3, 2012)

jim stevens said:


> I lean more to a severe bout of separation anxiety, maybe helped by her heat cycle. I have seen dogs with no drive (shar pei, etc) with a bloody mouth and ruined teeth when left in a crate/kennel. It has almost always been a family with small kids and a young dog. I think they get cuddled, handled, 24/7 when little, then when they are left alone, they can't handle it. I have seen it as often in absolute pet dog, possibly more often than working breeds.
> 
> My wife has a couple of parrots. A common problem with them is that it is a necessity that you start them out with the same schedule you can keep for a lifetime. In other words, if you can realistically spend an hour and a half in the evening with them out of the cage, that is what you do at the start. Typically, when they are 'new' people will mess with them for hours, then leave them in a cage for two weeks at a time later. They will become neurotic in the extreme, to say the least. I think separation anxiety is similar, they need to be left alone some as puppies, so they learn to handle it.



She's pretty much had the same amount of people time since she was a puppy. We did however move about 4 months ago to a farm, and although there is 30 acres, the fencing is not secure all the way around and I found her down the street a few times, hence the kennel when we are away. She's OK and stays in the yard when we are around. 

Then we recently went on vacation for about 5 days last week, while she was being boarded in a boarding kennel so I'm thinking the changes, the heat and the move probably all contributed to this event. 

Usually when she's in heat she's a little dizzy acting, but never this neurotic. This is only her 4th heat though...


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Amy Hisaoka said:


> She's pretty much had the same amount of people time since she was a puppy. We did however move about 4 months ago to a farm, and although there is 30 acres, the fencing is not secure all the way around and I found her down the street a few times, hence the kennel when we are away. She's OK and stays in the yard when we are around.
> 
> Then we recently went on vacation for about 5 days last week, while she was being boarded in a boarding kennel so I'm thinking the changes, the heat and the move probably all contributed to this event.
> 
> Usually when she's in heat she's a little dizzy acting, but never this neurotic. This is only her 4th heat though...


Can you have titanium teeth put in just to replace the canines she lost? Replacement teeth.


----------



## Amy Hisaoka (May 3, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> Can you have titanium teeth put in just to replace the canines she lost? Replacement teeth.


I'm not sure if she has enough tooth to put the titanium cap on, maybe 2 out the four have enough , but her job has no grab and holding, so they would be mostly for looks. But at 1000 each, I'm not sure I can justify it for looks. 

She does tracking/ trailing only, and there is no biting allowed in our job. O


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Amy Hisaoka said:


> I'm not sure if she has enough tooth to put the titanium cap on, maybe 2 out the four have enough , but her job has no grab and holding, so they would be mostly for looks. But at 1000 each, I'm not sure I can justify it for looks.
> 
> She does tracking/ trailing only, and there is no biting allowed in our job. O


Whats the fun in skipping out on bite work haha.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Wow yr bummed!!!!! I dont know the circumstances so could be wrong here, my instincts say neglect....... *deleted*


Jees Peter! Nothing like rubbing salt in the wound. Maybe we should cut her heart out too.


----------

